# Search is up!



## Kidou (Apr 1, 2007)

....Not.  It's placed in a flash loop if anyone's curious.

Happy April Fools.


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 1, 2007)

No. You just didn't wait long enough. There's a Wait Time so people can't bog the server down.


----------



## Infinity (Apr 1, 2007)

Damn and I thought I could freely search for Krystal and Lopunny.


----------



## halotoyou111 (Apr 1, 2007)

So search is for real? Or is this some sort of really sick joke?


----------



## Gabriel Fawkes (Apr 1, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> No. You just didn't wait long enough. There's a Wait Time so people can't bog the server down.



OK and How long is the wait time.


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 1, 2007)

Gabriel Fawkes said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dunno. The first time I started it and went to get some lunch, by the time I got back it was done. The second time I got engrossed in Bridge Construction Set for a good deal of time.

Yeah... I'm easily distracted


----------



## SFox (Apr 1, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Gabriel Fawkes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see wut you did thar.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 1, 2007)

bollocks.
..... Apparently, just saying "bollocks" is too short, so....

BOLLOCKY BOLLOCKY BOLLOCK CHOPS!!!


----------



## creaturecorp (Apr 1, 2007)

<input type="text" name="april_fools" value="Search term here" onClick="if(this.value=='Search term here') this.value=''"  style="width: 150px; background-color: #6F787F; border: 0px; color: white; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, tahoma,arial">

I don't know how a site like Deviantart, with a database the size of Canada, can have a search while Furaffinity with it's tiny little database can't... it's really kind of sad.

And this _was_ a sick joke.


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 1, 2007)

The search, as it was implemented before, was using up too much of the server's resources when running, so it was canned.  It has been/is being re-scripted from scratch, and will be reintroduced with the Ferrox update.


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 1, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> The search, as it was implemented before, was using up too much of the server's resources when running, so it was canned.  It has been/is being re-scripted from scratch, and will be reintroduced with *the Ferrox update.*


Now _that_ would of been an awesome prank.
Ferrox is up and running!


----------



## Whitewolf89 (Apr 2, 2007)

creaturecorp said:
			
		

> <input type="text" name="april_fools" value="Search term here" onClick="if(this.value=='Search term here') this.value=''"Â Â style="width: 150px; background-color: #6F787F; border: 0px; color: white; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, tahoma,arial">
> 
> I don't know how a site like Deviantart, with a database the size of Canada, can have a search while Furaffinity with it's tiny little database can't... it's really kind of sad.
> 
> And this _was_ a sick joke.



Yeah, DA has a search program, but unfortunately, you have to be a subscriber to even USE it.Â Â So basically, IF you're NOT a subscriber, you have the same situation as you do here.Â Â No search option.

Which bites.


----------



## Nightingalle (Apr 2, 2007)

Whitewolf89 said:
			
		

> creaturecorp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Really...?  I wasn't a subscriber of DA up until oh... Feb 20-something and I could always search...

And furthermore.. I signed out and I could still use search ;


----------



## Whitewolf89 (Apr 2, 2007)

Hmmm.  Well, I haven't tried to use the search thing there lately.  I know that I could when I joined back in 2003, but when I tried it last year, it said that the search deal was for subscribers ONLY.  Maybe I should try it again..................


----------



## Nightingalle (Apr 2, 2007)

I've been a member since 2003, myself.. and yet.. LOL last year I kinda denied DA any love and took my art away and left the place.. So I don't know what happened then but the search's been up since I came back :O


----------



## Blue anthroraptor (Apr 2, 2007)

Well I admit the desperate hope that they managed to get at least something experimental or makehshift up got the better of me, despite knowing the date.
Couldn't we PLEASE have something that searches the additional tags people add to the submissions at least? Even for the standard ones only if that makes it easier?


----------



## ChazFox (Apr 2, 2007)

Whitewolf89 said:
			
		

> Yeah, DA has a search program, but unfortunately, you have to be a subscriber to even USE it.  So basically, IF you're NOT a subscriber, you have the same situation as you do here.  No search option.



not anymore as far as I know, DA's searrch was for a while subscribers only, then it went fully offline for a bit, then it became available for everyone :3

Also I somehow knew this would be a joke. No "sandals in mud" for me for a while >.<;


----------



## yak (Apr 2, 2007)

creaturecorp said:
			
		

> I don't know how a site like Deviantart, with a database the size of Canada, can have a search while Furaffinity with it's tiny little database can't... it's really kind of sad.


DA also has a server farm the size of Canada to match the database, while FA has only two, and used to have only one.

The problem is not about the difficulty, but effectiveness. The current database is far from being 3NF, and even 2NF at some places, so that also adds the additional complexity, especially in the case of tags (which are packed in a CSV string in a single blob).

We could have used MySQL's FULLTEXT keys, even get around the lack of support for such keys for InnoDB by maintaining an actual copy of the data in a MyISAM table, but we decided to research the independent, standalone  search engines.


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 2, 2007)

Blue anthroraptor said:
			
		

> Couldn't we PLEASE have something that searches the additional tags people add to the submissions at least? Even for the standard ones only if that makes it easier?



Would you rather the coders get Ferrox out sooner, which will include a fully functional search engine; or would you rather them take time away from working on Ferrox to put together a spit-and-bailing-wire search engine that will likely cause more headaches than it solves, and will just get thrown away when Ferrox drops anyway?


----------



## Tigris (Apr 2, 2007)

That may have been true in 2006, but DA allows you to use the Search for free now. Came to free users around New Years. 



			
				Whitewolf89 said:
			
		

> creaturecorp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Whitewolf89 (Apr 3, 2007)

Really?!Â Â Didn't know that.Â Â I'll try it when I run over there later.Â Â And IF it STILL doesn't work for me at home (it gets weird every now and again), I'll try it the next time that I go to the library.

Thnakies for the head's-up, though, guys.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Apr 7, 2007)

Personally, I like the site as it is, but having Search up as part of it was a disgusting joke.


----------



## Magica (Apr 7, 2007)

Ashkihyena said:
			
		

> Personally, I like the site as it is, but having Search up as part of it was a disgusting joke.



Couldn't search for the porn you wanted? :roll:


----------



## Ashkihyena (Apr 7, 2007)

Bah, I was trying to find other wrestling pictures on the site, and its kinda hard to do that without a search deal, think before you speak.


----------



## Magica (Apr 7, 2007)

Ashkihyena said:
			
		

> Bah, I was trying to find other wrestling pictures on the site, and its kinda hard to do that without a search deal, think before you speak.



It's called sarcasm.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Apr 7, 2007)

Well, its still disgusting, the search engine has been down for God knows when, and then I notice it to the left, and sure enough, it isn't working, not cool at all.


----------



## Caliwayz (Apr 9, 2007)

I have to agree, putting up the search wasn't clever at all, and if anything will just make the people actually waiting for it even more impatient.

I admit I'm not really waiting for it, but I can only imagine how annoying it was to people who are/were.


----------



## Dickie (Apr 9, 2007)

I thought it was funny as hell, to be honest.


----------



## Visimar (Apr 9, 2007)

It seems that some of you took the joke too seriously. Lighten up people. D:


----------



## capthavoc123 (Apr 9, 2007)

Ashkihyena said:
			
		

> Well, its still disgusting, the search engine has been down for God knows when, and then I notice it to the left, and sure enough, it isn't working, not cool at all.



Damn. Some people just can't take a joke.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 9, 2007)

Ashkihyena said:
			
		

> Well, its still disgusting, the search engine has been down for God knows when, and then I notice it to the left, and sure enough, it isn't working, not cool at all.



No, disgusting are some of the results you get when search works XD


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 9, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> No, disgusting are some of the results you get when search works XD



QFT


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 10, 2007)

Dickie said:
			
		

> I thought it was funny as hell, to be honest.


It problem is that FA Administration isn't Faceless and Generic enough.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Apr 12, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Ashkihyena said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least you have a working search engine, search results or not, I still think it was a cruel joke.


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 13, 2007)

I laugh at the gullible that belived it was actually working. I knew the date and 'searched' purely to see what happened.
I was atad dissapointed that it was only a loop instead of bounce or something.


----------

